# Anyone see the new real world on MTV?



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Watch the show or follow this link then click on house photos

http://www.mtv.com/onair/dyn/realworld-season17/series.jhtml

They always have fat tanks on the show but this time it is over the top, eal, shark, puffer, so sweet


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

interesting.. couldve hoped for a close up.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

why is it phat?.. cuz it has eels and sharks and puffers?.. thats easy to maintain..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they better keep that nurse shark well feed..


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

andiruleu said:


> interesting.. couldve hoped for a close up.


If you have broad band take the tour with Dan, there are some good shots


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jiggy said:


> why is it phat?.. cuz it has eels and sharks and puffers?.. thats easy to maintain..


You remind me alot of the type of people over at reef central. "Salt snobs"

"oh freshwater, how noobish"

meh


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

jiggy said:


> why is it phat?.. cuz it has eels and sharks and puffers?.. thats easy to maintain..


it's phat b/c he liked it...wtf?!?!


----------

